# Shot patterns for float fishing on Big M



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

At some point you won’t need to weigh or over think. Look at float put weights in tapered size cast it out there and if it’s to light add one more, to heavy remove one. I don’t think I’ve ever weighed shot or thought about it that hard. More or less I like too have several sizes from B to like #4, water gremlin sizes. Definitely breaking down to get right is good to get things straightened out if needed


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

While I'm on the topic do any of you do anything to dull the bright new splitshot? I've heard of some using Draino


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I do admit I make it more complicated than needed, but it’s easy, I know I’m shot perfect for a given float, hit the river and I know I’m fishing close to perfect right out of the gate (always read the float and slide things around if needed)… when I start using a new float, most recent aero float coming from beau Mac - I actually rig a short piece of mono, approximate weight, put it in a tall bottle, like a 2 liter with top cut off. It’s interesting to play around with, feel the actual resistance by pushing on top, etc…. Then I make note of it how many of each in my phone. Nerdy, but I’ve learned a ton about light bite detection and floats I won’t use in cold temp/light bite times because of it. Sure I waste a tiny amount of mono and a few shots doing this, but it adds a level of confidence.

As for dulling up the shot, I don’t like brand new shine either. I also don’t like toxic products which cause completely black shot. So, I soak in coke for a day or so, then rinse with tap water. Works good enough for me. I will say, it’s another step that isn’t likely necessary, but again, it costs me a can of coke and 15 minutes of effort for that level of confidence. That being said, I’ve had my butt whooped by my buddy next to me using chrome bright brand new inline weights haha!


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

For me it’s what type of fishing I’m doing. In the winter I run two rods float fishing,jig setup and a rod for beads n spawn . With the pill jig it’s a inline weight and 2ft of floro and send it. On the bead and spawn rig I like shot pattern so I can change my presentation up.I also like to check my float when I’m pinning so I tend to bulk shot a few bb at my swivel even with my tapered shot pattern .


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Steve said:


> While I'm on the topic do any of you do anything to dull the bright new splitshot? I've heard of some using Draino


Coke works..I don’t like shinny shot either. The one thing that will never go away is…if your not hooking up and others are, you will be questioning your depth until you loose your mind. If your hooking up, you wonder what the big deal is. Maybe everyone has seen the video of under water view of steelhead/centerpin it’s cool. YouTube Fish Eye View Steelhead I think…I watch it now and again. Im sure you could find it if you haven’t seen it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Krystalflash said:


> Coke works..I don’t like shinny shot either. The one thing that will never go away is…if your not hooking up and others are, you will be questioning your depth until you loose your mind. If your hooking up, you wonder what the big deal is. Maybe everyone has seen the video of under water view of steelhead/centerpin it’s cool. YouTube Fish Eye View Steelhead I think…I watch it now and again. Im sure you could find it if you haven’t seen it.


Great video. Most of those takes were very non-aggressive.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve said:


> Curious to see what others use for shot patterns on the Big Manistee for float fishing. I use a 15g float and (5) #7 and (5) 3/0.


Like Adam mentioned, finding bottom in EVERY spot you fish is critical! Find bottom, then shorten up 6-8”.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Bob Hunter said:


> Either a 1/2 oz trolling weight, or 3 #3 split shot bulked right above the swivel.


Thanks. I bought some elongated 1/2 split shot trolling weight to try for bulk shotting.


Bob Hunter said:


> Thats what every steelhead fisherman should aspire to do.


I do aspire for this and I do keep raising by bobber until I see that I'm hitting bottom. I think by problem lots of time though has not been enough shot and so I have a lot more line let out under my bobber in order to hit bottom than I should.

I'm so glad someone created this site. It allows me to compress a lifetime of learning into just a few years.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> I'm so glad someone created this site. It allows me to compress a lifetime of learning into just a few years.


That one made me laugh pretty good! Glad this site is still here... I personally learned a ton when I joined, and still have continued to over the years, as I am sure many others have as well!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

So, from this thread, you've learned that you can slide an egg sinker on above a swivel, or bunch some shot near the leader. Or you can space out lighter shot in a "shirt button" pattern. Personally, I like to use 2 larger shot on my shot leader. One on the high end, and one on the low end. That usually make them about 2.5 -3 feet apart.

Funny, nobody said anything about using a 3-way swivel under a float. Really effective rig.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve said:


> Thanks. I bought some elongated 1/2 split shot trolling weight to try for bulk shotting.
> 
> I do aspire for this and I do keep raising by bobber until I see that I'm hitting bottom. I think by problem lots of time though has not been enough shot and so I have a lot more line let out under my bobber in order to hit bottom than I should.
> 
> I'm so glad someone created this site. It allows me to compress a lifetime of learning into just a few years.


This is what I’m using for a in-line trolling sinker. Main line gets tied on one end, the leader on the other. It doesn’t get any easier!


----------



## sportsman98 (Dec 6, 2010)

Last year I experimented with using a pegged tungsten slip sinker on my shot line. Worked pretty well for getting down 10 ft+ and it was quicker to rig than a bunch of shot even with having to use rubber bobber stops to peg it.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I was shown this way with hollow lead. Really like it for simplicity


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Bob Hunter said:


> This is what I’m using for a in-line trolling sinker. Main line gets tied on one end, the leader on the other. It doesn’t get any easier!
> View attachment 812721


I run the same setup as bob.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Steve said:


> Thanks. I bought some elongated 1/2 split shot trolling weight to try for bulk shotting.
> 
> I do aspire for this and I do keep raising by bobber until I see that I'm hitting bottom. I think by problem lots of time though has not been enough shot and so I have a lot more line let out under my bobber in order to hit bottom than I should.
> 
> I'm so glad someone created this site. It allows me to compress a lifetime of learning into just a few years.


Ever try a three way Steve? Use a 2 footish leader for the hook and a lighter line for the weight. If you keep the weight line about 4# and the main line is bigger, you'll bust the sinkers off in a snag. I always liked using multiple splitshot for the sinkers so you can fine tune it. Some old fart member named Splitshot taught me this one...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

6Speed said:


> Ever try a three way Steve? Use a 2 footish leader for the hook and a lighter line for the weight. If you keep the weight line about 4# and the main line is bigger, you'll bust the sinkers off in a snag. I always liked using multiple splitshot for the sinkers so you can fine tune it. Some old fart member named Splitshot taught me this one...
> View attachment 812817


Yes, but not when float fishing.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Oops, mis read it Steve. Splitshot is what I'd use to tune it in. I've tried the bigger weights and always went back to shot but they will grab some weeds.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

So many ways to actually achieve success, confidence in what you do goes far. So how ever you choose to get it done, one must maintain somewhat of a natural float and or drift. So many different ways to get there many and have what works for them and not one is exactly perfect, the key is knowing what your bait or presentation doing at the hook.



6Speed said:


> Oops, mis read it Steve. Splitshot is what I'd use to tune it in. I've tried the bigger weights and always went back to shot but they will grab some weeds.


Popular name for that rig is bobber dogging. Mix of drift and bobber, huge out west. Even that rig has got very specific with the types of floats they use. Something I’d like to play with, especially in higher water or faster flows…..


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

So many ways of putting a bait in front of a fish that likes to eat


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

6Speed said:


> Ever try a three way Steve? Use a 2 footish leader for the hook and a lighter line for the weight. If you keep the weight line about 4# and the main line is bigger, you'll bust the sinkers off in a snag. I always liked using multiple splitshot for the sinkers so you can fine tune it. Some old fart member named Splitshot taught me this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Steve said:


> Yes, but not when float fishing.


that rig can be fished with a bobber, when the weight line n bait line r right, u fish it, it's called, dragging a dummy, i have caught many different kinds of fish on it


----------

